# Micheal The Rescue



## Mandi85 (Jul 23, 2011)

It has been about a month since I found my little charge sitting in the middle of the road sick and confused. It took a few days for him to start eating on his own. He started to a day before I went out of town so that made me very happy. He got over whatever made him sick in about a day with some good rest and plenty of food and water. He liked the sugar/salt water mix...that really seemed to be his medicine.

He has made remarkable progress and is now a happy member of the family. He gets along with the cat even though she is always trying to get him to play with her. 

Here are some pics to show his progress.....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Nearly missed this update in this section.

Lovely to hear how Michael is getting on.
Hope you housemate is getting on better with him now. 

All the best

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable little bird. Be careful with your cat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute...I agree about Jay's warning regarding the cat.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

nice looking bird! I had a homer youngster that looked exactly like him


----------

